
Show HN: Pinecone – Design new genes, browse other designs, get DNA delivered - jfarlow
https://serotiny.bio/
======
jfarlow
We've built a web-app to make the design of synthetic genetic constructs
efficient and cheap. Build novel genetic designs from functional units without
worrying about the actual DNA sequence. We can then help you place an order
for your design's DNA from a synthesizer of your choice.

Our genetic management infrastructure makes it straightforward to see where
particular designs came from and how they've been used. It straightforwardly
keeps track of the functions and restrictions of each design.

Design single protein constructs, combinatorial sets of proteins, and mutation
sets. [1]

Check it out, I'd be curious your thoughts. I'm happy to answer any questions.
We built it all with Go and Ember - a huge thanks to those working on those
tools.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6l4KYGeFvQ&list=PL5DSAtppP8...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6l4KYGeFvQ&list=PL5DSAtppP8Q_e7fjYdGhHiYPZL7QpQqtq)

